# Anyone sure af was on the way then bfp??



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Hi all,
Im going through a FET and having test on Tues. I have felt nothing until the last day or 2 when I really started to feel as if af was coming!It hasnt yet but could be down to meds....

Would really apprreciate any success stories,feeling like it has not worked

Thanks so much
Hopestar


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hiya, I tested 3 days early as 'AF' had arrived.  I was cramping and had full, red flow.  I tested just to complete my treatment cycle, and it was obviously positive right away!  I went on to have several bleeding episodes and then my twins were born albeit 10 weeks early, but well and healthy.  They turned three on Tuesday!

You still have 50/50 chance, so stay positive!


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Hopestar! 

I have just had FET and felt exactly the same as you! Convinced Af was coming (af cramps) and felt so negative. I did a test at 11dpo (yesterday) to put myself out of my misery and was GOBSMACKED that it was positive! Was convinced it would be plain white! Did another today and even stronger. First Response Early Response.

Good luck! The 2ww is torture.
A x


----------



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Hi girls,
Thanks so much for sharing your stories!Witters id say the bleeding episodes must have been so stressful,happy birthday to the twins  annieline!!im so happy for you,id give anything just to see 2 lines  wishing you a safe and happy pregnancy!

Still feel af coming so fingers crossed ill end up like you girls! 

Hopestar


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hopestar - I also had AF type feelings as well as being PMT monster from hell, was so convinced it hadnt worked i had a glass of wine, did some painting and cleaned the house from top to bottom, next day i tested and OMG BFP!!!!!  Nearly passed out when i saw 2 lines!!  There really is hope when there feels like there is none!


----------



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Charlie, wow thats great,id say you were really surprised,hope you have a great pregnancy. 
Thanks for sharing your story
Hopestar


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm on my 2ww at the moment.
I have been feeling like af is gona show it ugly head ever since 3dpt.
I had 2xblasts. Transfered on tuesday 26th. On a frozen cyclen my first icsi failed with 1xblast in march!!
I know this is going to sound weriod to everyone but here goes....
Every month and I mean every month, about a week b4 af is due my (.)(.) Hurt. Here's the weriod bit...
They only hurt on one side and not the whole (.)(.) Its always the side near the am pit!!!
They don't hurt at all on the other side
I was wondering if anyone else felt this So all get (.)(.) Feeling and let me know. Lol lol.
Anyway, the reson I'm paranoid is that for the last few days (.)(.) R up to their usual tricks and hurting in the same
Way as normal (well normal 4 me) so does that mean bfn for me again or is that just what my (.)(.) Do!!! Pessaries I'm on 3xcyclogest per day!!
I'm also having mild twinges in ovaries on and off and also loss in appitite 
I know a got another week to go untill testing and some may say way to early to say its all over,
But I'm so scared I'm gonna feel a bfn again
Sorry to go on and on but I'm really emotional and crying all the time (even sun not keeping me happy)
Dh is tryin to b supportive but its the same old "stay positive" chat and I feel this is the only place I can get things off my chest!!!
Sorry to be a lunatic but if anyone can give me some honest advice I b very greatful!!!

Thank u.
Xxxx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Kristie - Sometimes my boobs only hurt at the sides, usually for the 1st couple of days before and during AF and then it seems to spread and to all over them so dont worry i think what ever you normally get is 'normal' for you.  On both of my cycles my boobs have been really sore and the 1st one was BFN and this one was BFP!  I think the progesterone has a lot to do with the AF feelings but good luck with your test day!!


----------

